# Please recommend piano repertoire with this characteristics...



## Goddess Yuja Wang (Aug 8, 2017)

Hello.

I've been retraining with the Taubman Approach for a couple of months. 
I've just started using Schubert's Impromptu #2 in Eb (at around an 8th note per second) to incorporate 2 of the basic moves for the right hand. I obviously need to do the same for the left hand with an equivalent piece with lots of L.H. scales _but not with too many wide-range arpeggios_ yet, so this disqualifies the obvious Chopin Op. 10 #12.

I've been looking at Scarlatti's music, but it is very balanced between hands. I need something with mostly LH scale emphasis, with a similar technical level like the Schubert.

I thought I could "mirror" that Impromptu for the LH, but I'm sure there most be plenty of nice music like I need without resorting to such nonsense.. And I can't believe nothing comes to mind... 

Any suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2019)

deleted, misread post


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

You might want to try Ravel's _Concerto for Left Hand Alone_, and get that left hand up to snuff. Plenty of scales there. And, the best thing about it is, you can eat a sandwich or drink a beer holding it with your right hand while you practice. Heck! Perfect music to practice when you're hungry or thirsty.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

II. Allegro ma un poco moderato in A minor [2:01]
VIII. Veloce in G minor [16:40]


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I found the same problem in the need to strength the left hand. Mozart's Sonata in C K545 has some passages where the left hand does scale runs.


----------



## samm (Jul 4, 2011)

Ever tried the Henri Bertini etudes? They have some passages such as you describe and they are not boring to play.


----------

